

Ask HN: What should a search result page look like? - fumar

Google, Yahoo, DuckDuckGo, Bing... The SERP is the meat of those sites. What would your dream SERP look like?
======
sqs
A good starting point is that it should not exist. The ideal is for the
computer to guess so well that it just takes me there. Or to use an updated-
as-I-search dropdown (that lets me use arrow keys) 95% of the time.

